# Mycomputer - tools - folder option??? no folder option



## jayanbhm (May 17, 2007)

Dear friend ,
                 when we go to my computer - tools - folder option that folder option is not showing. what i will do i cannot change any folder settings

please help me

with thanks
JC


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 17, 2007)

try this 
*www.myfixes.com/quickfixes/fixes/24


----------



## thinkdigitreader (May 17, 2007)

Hi,

Did u check the Control Panel? In that u can find Folder Options directly.
Pls run the attached REGISTRY to enable Folder Options.


----------



## valtea (May 17, 2007)

you maybe infected with Brontok. try brontok washer (google it)

Brontok Details (sorry i dont know the source for this information. I have it as a txt file in my computer, downloaded from the net last year)


> SYMPTOMS:
> 
> * You can't start Regedit.exe
> * When trying to start any other registry editor, the system restarts
> ...


----------



## Garbage (May 17, 2007)

Try to scan ur computer for viruses !!

or Re-Install windows


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

If someone would mentioned this topic, then there will be no need of further discussion or suggestions:  

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43523


----------



## Ron (May 18, 2007)

hey 

I am unable to view the hidden files........

Whenever i go To tools>Folder Option..........
and check/select the option....."SHOW THE HIDDEN FILES AND FOLDERS" and then click on apply and then ok...........

The hidden files not shown.......
In addition the option in the folder option "SHOW THE HIDDEN FILES AND FOLDERS" in unchecked......which was actually checked by me................... thus l the settings remains unchanged............

Pls help me
thnks in advance

Ron


----------



## jayanbhm (May 18, 2007)

Dear friends thanks for your valualbe comments i all these are working tips even in the first tip itself cleared my problem (special thanks to thinkdigitreader) that registry file was excellent so i did n't try the rest any way thank you very much friends thanks for he co - operations

with thanks

jc


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 18, 2007)

@ ron if u gotta some emergency or smthing tht u ent ur hidden files press windows key+f(for search)go to advanced option then check Search hidden files and folders also. this shd do it


----------



## fun2sh (May 18, 2007)

jayanbhm said:
			
		

> Dear friends thanks for your valualbe comments i all these are working tips even in the first tip itself cleared my problem (special thanks to thinkdigitreader) that registry file was excellent so i did n't try the rest any way thank you very much friends thanks for he co - operations
> 
> with thanks
> 
> jc


ME TOO HAVIN THIS PROBLEM PLZ HELP


----------



## Ron (May 19, 2007)

@Sparsh007
thns buddy for ur reply.......but i know this trick already.............and i do hv a regisry tweak which shows all the hidden files...................but i want to know why the option of FOLDER OPTION is not working


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 19, 2007)

go to the control panel and see if it is there or not.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 19, 2007)

@Ron
its a virus symptom buddy. Pls post ur HijackThis logfile contents here.


----------



## Ron (May 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> @Ron
> its a virus symptom buddy. Pls post ur HijackThis logfile contents here.



hey vish.....
form where can i get the Hijack LOGfile contents..........
thnks in advance


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 20, 2007)

download from here
*www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/programs.php
and then run it


----------



## Ron (May 21, 2007)

@Sparsh007thnks buddy for the link.......
------------
Here it the file buddy........


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:35:53 AM, on 5/21/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\FarStone\RestoreIT\RestoreIT_XP\VBPTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\sm56hlpr.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Styler\Styler.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\rnathchk.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexp1ore.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Desktop\New Folder\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = *login.live.com/login.srf?id=2
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = *login.live.com/login.srf?id=2
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = *red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/**www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Ronak Agrawal
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: IE7pro - {68C55168-E188-40DF-A514-835FCD78B1BF} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O2 - BHO: IeCatch2 Class - {A5366673-E8CA-11D3-9CD9-0090271D075B} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\jccatch.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_6_2_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: ImageShack Toolbar - {6932D140-ABC4-4073-A44C-D4A541665E35} - C:\WINDOWS\ImageShackToolbar\ImageShackToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: FlashGet Bar - {E0E899AB-F487-11D5-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\fgiebar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StylerToolBar - {D2F8F919-690B-4EA2-9FA7-A203D1E04F75} - C:\Program Files\Styler\TB\StylerTB.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RestoreIT!] "C:\Program Files\FarStone\RestoreIT\RestoreIT_XP\VBPTASK.EXE" VBStart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SMSERIAL] sm56hlpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vistadrv] C:\Modification\VISTA DRIVE STATUS\vsdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft] C:\WINDOWS\wuauclt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [AVG7_Run] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgw.exe /RUNONCE (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Styler.lnk = ?
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download All by FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_all.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download using FlashGet - C:\Program Files\FlashGet\jc_link.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Post Image to Blog - res://C:\WINDOWS\ImageShackToolbar\ImageShackToolbar.dll/5003
O8 - Extra context menu item: Tag This Image - res://C:\WINDOWS\ImageShackToolbar\ImageShackToolbar.dll/5002
O8 - Extra context menu item: Upload All Images to ImageShack - res://C:\WINDOWS\ImageShackToolbar\ImageShackToolbar.dll/5000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Upload Image to ImageShack - res://C:\WINDOWS\ImageShackToolbar\ImageShackToolbar.dll/5001
O9 - Extra button: IE7pro - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: IE7pro    Ctrl+Alt+7 - {0026439F-A980-4f18-8C95-4F1CBBF9C1D8} - C:\Program Files\IE7pro\IE7pro.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &FlashGet - {D6E814A0-E0C5-11d4-8D29-0050BA6940E3} - C:\PROGRA~1\FlashGet\flashget.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=*login.live.com/login.srf?id=2
O16 - DPF: {6932D140-ABC4-4073-A44C-D4A541665E35} (ImageShack Toolbar) - *toolbar.imageshack.us/toolbar/ImageShackToolbar.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{B1D29E72-8348-4900-A5D8-288D1B9B7011}: NameServer = 202.79.32.98 202.79.32.97
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: IE Browseui preloader - {240E2B94-741E-4513-B66A-60EC26A9EF26} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: IE Component Categories cache daemon - {553858A7-4922-4e7e-B1C1-97140C1C16EF} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieframe.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DKService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe

--
End of file - 7743 bytes
```

thnks for the reply buddy...............


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 21, 2007)

Now this is vishals work


----------



## Ron (May 21, 2007)

Hey buddy….

Luckily or Unluckily …………….. When I was trying to get rid of the OPENWITH Companion which Starts …when i Double-Click in a drive………… I accidentally got the way to view the hidden files and folders………………. from folder option…………….

When I Run the given command to remove the companion and so to open the drives normally………………….I noticed it…………….

regsvr32 /i shell32.dll
(A tip from David Candy.)

Henceforth……..Guys I would be glad if u could be explain me the function of this command………………………& how to read and understand the Hijack LOGfile content

And hey please help me to solve the following issue………………………
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6060

Thnks In Advance…………
Yours Sincerely 
Ronak Agrawal


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 21, 2007)

this shd help u out
*www.pcworld.in/hereshow/index.jsp/artId=3637248


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 21, 2007)

@Ron
pls fix following entries:


```
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexp1ore.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = *search.bearshare.com/sidebar.html?src=ssb
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft] C:\WINDOWS\wuauclt.exe
```


----------

